

Show HN: My First Rails App (currentride.com) - pruett

I needed to get out of localhost:3000 land and ship a (somewhat functional) web app.  Anyways, I built Current Ride as a place to put your bucket list items out in the open.  The goal is really to inspire the community to do more things!<p>Building the app helped me understand Rails a lot better and allowed me to hack-break-fix bugs/features more effectively :)<p>Enjoy!  http://www.currentride.com
======
alex_g
I think it's fantastic! Like others said, describe more about why a user
should sign up and what the site is about.

I one problem that is annoying me is the little picture of yourself on the
left hand side of the site. It is the only icon on the site, but it links to
my profile, which I don't want to see. You should at least add a non-intruding
top bar with a logo to find the main feed. I see now that there are buttons in
the top right corner for 'everybody' and 'following', but those are difficult
to find are not located conveniently, especially since there are not enough
people on the site to make use of the following feature.

However, I love the idea and I'll be checking up on it to look for new ideas
:) It reminds me of <http://www.thefancy.com/> but more useful because you can
get something out of looking at the posts.

Hopefully you can get more users, because I'd love to see this fill up with
things browse through!

~~~
pruett
@alex_g, thanks for taking the time to provide a _very_ useful critique of the
site. i appreciate you signing up and playing around with it a bit. i wanted
to put it out early (flaws and all) to get just this type of feedback. so
thank you. would love to hear some more thoughts. i'll follow up with an email
if that's ok with you!

~~~
alex_g
alexgrn7@gmail.com

------
ZanderEarth32
Cool, but the immediate warning dialog flashing in red is kind of a turn off.
I haven't been on the site for more than 1 second and I already feel like I
did something wrong or I am not wanted.

~~~
pruett
yup...agree 100%

------
tzaman
Protip: You should really explain on the front page what the app is all about.
I don't want to go to hassle of registering when I see absolutely no benefits
in me doing so.

~~~
pruett
@tzaman: you don't like super vague homepages? haha, no, you are completely
right, thanks for checking it out...copy is something i neglected from the
get-go

------
alex_g
Working Link: <http://www.currentride.com>

------
aviflombaum
Great job Kevin!

~~~
pruett
muchas gracias :)

